# Al Ain Zoo



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone know the website for Al Ain Zoo?

Ive Googled, but it doesnt seem to bring anything up!

Anyone visited, is it any good?

Cheers


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

It is wonderful, something for all ages. You can spend a whole day there if you look at every single animal in the place. There is a bon food outlet and a coffee shop and icecream outlet inside,though you can take in picnics too. Price is 15dhs for adults, not sure about kids, though under 6s are free. It's worth being up at the mixed african wildlife area at the top at about 5pm to see the giraffes getting their supper.

Home

Don't forget to take your camera!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Went there 2 weeks ago. I don't have a huge wealth of zoo experience but it seemed excellent to me: massive enclosures, interesting animals. This being the UAE they seem to have the largest of everything. Certainly the bear, the tiger and one of the crocodiles seemed disproportionately large. In one enclosure I was standing and admiring the crazy exotic birds when they all took off and flew away. They weren't exhibits, just local birds. Sometimes I forget that I live in a crazy exotic country.


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

Al Ain Zoo 


Located at the foot of Jebel Hafeet, the 400 hectare Al Ain Zoo and Aquarium has one of the largest animal collections comprising of both local and exotic species. The Arabian Oryx and Gazelles are found in huge numbers along with giant tortoises.

Timings: 09:00 - 20:00
Entrance Fee: AED 15 (Adults), AED 5 (Children), free (Children under 6 years)
Tel: +971 3 7828188


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

emarati said:


> Al Ain Zoo
> 
> 
> Located at the foot of Jebel Hafeet, the 400 hectare Al Ain Zoo and Aquarium has one of the largest animal collections comprising of both local and exotic species. The Arabian Oryx and Gazelles are found in huge numbers along with giant tortoises.
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot about the tortoises. One of them is nearly the size of a small family car. OK, that's an exaggeration, but you get the picture.


----------

